# marche en avant



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Nella seguente frase:

"il poursuivit sa marche *en avant*"

_en avant_ come va reso esattamente? "proseguì il suo cammino *avanti*/ *in avanti*"?

Grazie in anticipo, ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

E se, invece di tentare di tradurre parola per parola, provassi a rendere l'idea ? Come diresti senza usare né cammino né avanti ?


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Il problema è che devo tradurre per quanto possibile parola per parola...


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusami . Mi accorgo proprio adesso di averti scambiato con un altro    .
Per quanto riguarda _avanti/in avanti_, non sono madrelingua italiano, ma non vedo esattamente qual è il problema . Se dovessi precisare una camminata per opposizione a "indietro", direi "in avanti" . 
Sarebbe meglio aspettare un parere più "autorizzato" . 
Mi dispiace ancora .


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Eh eh, figurati Matoupaschat!
Grazie comunque per il consiglio!


----------



## Necsus

Potrebbe essere tradotto letteralmente, ma forse potrebbe anche essere reso con 'continuò dritto per la sua strada', 'andò avanti senza fermarsi', o altre espressioni similari. 
Se non fornisci il contesto non è possibile capirlo.


----------



## hyacinthus

Ciao! perché non provare a dire "continuò a camminare dritto davanti a sé" o "avanzò lungo il suo cammino" o "proseguì avanzando lungo il suo cammino"? Non mi suonano benissimo in italiano, ma sono le traduzioni più letterali che mi sono venute in mente sul momento...spero possano esserti comunque di aiuto!


----------

